# Road Bike £500-£600



## zoemax (5 Jan 2009)

Hi All,
I'm new to this site and very impressed with the sound advice.

I'm looking for some advice myself regarding a new bike. I currently ride a triathlon bike that's about 10 years old. I started riding last summer as part of training for triathlons as a way of keeping fit and the tri bike was given to me by a friend but i'd like to upgrade to something a little bit more comfortable (long rides are really hard on my lower back) and hill friendly (I find it really hard to get out of the saddle on the tri bars). I do 2-3 cycles a week of up to 60kms, all part of training for Olympic Distance triathlons (40kms). 

My budget is about £500-£600 and i was thinking of one of the following:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=25459
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/p/Cycle/7/Giant_SCR_15_Road_Bike/5360037569/
http://www.winstanleysbikes.co.uk/product/15628/Felt_Z90_Bike_2008
https://www.sigmasport.co.uk/app/secure/Bike.aspx?SubCatId=269&BID=11&View=N

Anyone any thoughts on any of these? All advice appreciated.


----------



## BIGSESAL (5 Jan 2009)

I think I'd rather have the Giant. You get more more carbon and other better equipment. Though the Be0ne looks a lot cooler. The red/black is nice.


----------



## jay clock (5 Jan 2009)

I have the Trek 1.2 but a 2008 model (black). I got it purely for the winter as it take mudguards and a rack. Ideal starter bike in my view. Wheels are even still straight which with my weight is a miracle after over 1000km

I assume you are female, in which case it would be worth trying the bike for size as (particularly shorter) women can find it harder to get a bike to fit right.

Best of luck!


----------



## Radius (5 Jan 2009)

Well on the Storm you get 105, whereas all the others are Sora or Sora / Tiagra mix. I've got the Storm 2.0 (same frame, but with full Tiagra), and that's nice too. Looks better than the red as well


----------



## Joe24 (5 Jan 2009)

Id go for the Giant. I like Giants and they work well. 
I have the SCR4 and its a good bike.
On the SCR 1.5 you have Tiagra(which is decent, i would rather have that then Sora because of where the tab is to change gear on Sora shifters mainly) and you have slightly more carbon on the Giant then you do on the others. It also looks nicer then the others i think.
And, because its an SCR, you can upgrade everything on it easily because they use the same frames through the range.
If its in your size then go for it. They have stopped making the SCR's know though, the Defy has taken over that set of bikes.
Not sure what Giant Defy you could get for that, but thats probably worth a look.


----------



## Young Un (5 Jan 2009)

Giant ^^for the reasons posted above^^


----------



## Radius (5 Jan 2009)

So you get a semi-carbon seat post? Wouldn't it be better to have a 105 groupset?


----------



## Young Un (5 Jan 2009)

IN some ways yes but someways no. Surely if the BeOne has 105 goupset it means that money has been saved on the frame/forks making them of a poorer quality than those on a bike simarly priced but with a cheaper groupset. i also think that the BeOne doesn't look very nice with that multiple colour frame/multicoloured seat/ and red bar tape, but each to their own.


----------



## Steve Austin (5 Jan 2009)

If buying a complete bike, you should always buy the one with the best frame, as thats the bit you are less likely to upgrade soon.
What about a GT
http://www.paulscycles.co.uk/products.php?plid=m1b0s6p1409
105 groupset too


----------



## Radius (5 Jan 2009)

Not sure about frame it's a decent alloy, but I don't like the red


----------



## BIGSESAL (5 Jan 2009)

So it would appear that no one is with me on the good looks of the Be0ne. My mother always said I had a bad fashion sense.


----------



## Radius (5 Jan 2009)

I like the concept, and love the look of my 2.0, black, gold and white, I just think the red is a bit overpowering. Would probably look better in the flesh though...


----------



## Joe24 (5 Jan 2009)

Young Un said:


> IN some ways yes but someways no. Surely if the BeOne has 105 goupset it means that money has been saved on the frame/forks making them of a poorer quality than those on a bike simarly priced but with a cheaper groupset. i also think that the BeOne doesn't look very nice with that multiple colour frame/multicoloured seat/ and red bar tape, but each to their own.



+1
The 105 doesnt mean much, Tiagra isnt bad, and will do if your just getting into it. 
The Be-One doesnt look as nice either.


----------



## Mortiroloboy (5 Jan 2009)

Hmm, my tuppence worth for what it's worth, the Trek, looks the best of the bunch, Bontrager finishing kit is good too, and the frame is probably the best of the lot, and I have a Giant SCR stands for Squeaks Caused Regularly


----------



## Yanto (5 Jan 2009)

Buy a Bianchi. You'll love it


----------



## zoemax (6 Jan 2009)

Thanks for all the advice. I was in the beginning leaning towards the BeOne (I actually like the look of it) but I think now the Trek is the one I'll go for. The higher quality frame might be a better longer term investment.


----------



## Cope (6 Jan 2009)

Steve Austin said:


> If buying a complete bike, you should always buy the one with the best frame, as thats the bit you are less likely to upgrade soon.



Interesting point.

On this, then, what do you think of this:

http://www.surosa.co.uk/4352/product/Surosa_Audax_Comp_Sora.aspx

This is currently top of my shortlist, but I wonder what the frame is like.

My instinct would be to go with the better components, as at this price point there's not going to be too much to choose between the frames.


----------



## Matt B (6 Jan 2009)

i might be a little bias cause i've got both a trek mountain and road bike, (road bike is this year's 1.7) but I've also seen one in the flesh at my local club and they look very nice! not only that but one day you are probably going to want to replace the whole lot, as at this price it really is just a good entry level. (no offence!) Bontrager make nice tough components too. Also whats the chance of you just spending an extra £125? if you go for the 1.5 better frame, and better wheels, green colour might not be you though.


----------



## Matt B (6 Jan 2009)

p.s, it's got better mech too!


----------



## Matt B (6 Jan 2009)

p.s. although if you are a woman the 1.5 blue frame looks grand!


----------



## luke's fleche (30 Jan 2009)

i think the trek looks petty snazzy with some canny componentry 
that's what i would go for


----------



## Wigsie (30 Jan 2009)

The treks are great and you should choose the best frame possible and look to upgrade components in the future.... however could i stick something else in the mix?

http://www.cyclestore.co.uk/productDetails.asp?productID=16178

I have the Elite and preferred it by a country mile to the 1.7 Trek... but at the end of the day its personal choice.

Good Luck


----------



## JonGW (30 Jan 2009)

I got a Defy 3 recently and I love it! 

Not the most amazing group set but it all works so i'm happy.


----------



## wyno70 (1 Feb 2009)

I will shortly have a Giant TCR C3 for sale, 2 years old (2006 model bought Jan 2007) about 2000 miles on the clock, in good condition.

I'm 5ft 9, and it's the medium frame.

Waiting to take delivery of my new bike and when it arrives this one will be up for sale. 

Identical bike just sold on ebay for £750, I'd take a similar offer if you are interested!!


----------



## punkypossum (1 Feb 2009)

I would say trek too, but like Matt, I'm heavily biased...I find as a tall female the geometry of trek bikes just seems to suit me (have a men's mtb and just bought a 1.7 road bike).


----------

